# Genei Ryodan "spiders Of Hell"



## NevularScorpion (May 24, 2008)

Pampobitious Vespertinium


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 24, 2008)

2nd female Red Bloom!!



























GRAVID FEMALE COMMING SOON


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 24, 2008)

C sp. blue .... Really really shy


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 24, 2008)

P Nigricolor


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 24, 2008)

2nd female Blue Bloom


----------



## HKronos (May 25, 2008)

Wow, really nice, and handable Singapore Blue. Awesome.


----------



## SNAFU (May 25, 2008)

Awesome T's. I gotta get a couple of Pampho's some day to add to my Monster's!


----------



## seanbond (May 25, 2008)

never knew they could survive in "hell"


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 24, 2010)

*New Blood leg bio sphere *


----------



## presurcukr (Aug 24, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> P Nigricolor


my male


----------



## seanbond (Aug 24, 2010)

great spiders but "spiders of hell"??????
ummmm yea.


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 24, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> Pampobitious Vespertinium[/SIZE]


:? could be a new genus


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 24, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> :? could be a new genus


hahaha miss spelled lol its pamphobeteus vespertinus i feel ashamed this is my fav genus and I can't even spell it right lol


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 24, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> my male


hit me up when he becomes a man I got two hot female waiting


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 24, 2010)

seanbond said:


> great spiders but "spiders of hell"??????
> ummmm yea.


umm just to lazy to post some videos why they are called SOH but you will find out when I stop procrastinating lol


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> hahaha miss spelled lol its pamphobeteus vespertinus i feel ashamed this is my fav genus and I can't even spell it right lol


Ah, , so is one of mine, Love pictures of your dragons, seem like you really enjoy them, love the one with 3 in the row and with little one on big one, Man I didn't realize lizards can be so cute!
in a low note I dont think that Pamphobeteus on your picture is really vespertinus,
beautiful looking spider but not vespertinus


----------



## toidy (Aug 25, 2010)

awesome collection.. love the pamphos a lot


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

@ Anastasia 

I was thinking of that too but I'm hoping it is the real one or else that means I got scammed again!! I'm gonna post some pic of all my Ts labeled as Pamphobeteus vespertinus when they all hit adults for proper identification. this sucks I spent a lot of money for a breeding group of PV


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

NevularScorpion said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> @ Anastasia
> 
> I was thinking of that too but I'm hoping it is the real one or else that means I got scammed again!! I'm gonna post some pic of all my Ts labeled as Pamphobeteus vespertinus when they all hit adults for proper identification. this sucks I spent a lot of money for a breeding group of PV


Genei,
if there would be some visual similarity or possibilities, but I have a no doubt that is not vespertinus
I just posted picture of freshly molted female  P. vespertinus  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1727378&postcount=504


----------



## NevularScorpion (Aug 25, 2010)

I did a research a few months ago after I check rick west's photo gallery of PV and my PV does not match the one on his gallery. Then I found this site and the pic of their PV match the color of my adult PV they are exactly the same and the label is also PV. do you think that PV has two or more morps ? 

here is the website 
http://www.svenheidrich.de/vogelspinnen-forum/x_14_display_9233.html

also, some european website have a pic of Pamphobeteus petersi aka Backfire tarantula which looks pretty similar like the one you showed me. Could it be that in Europe some people mislabeled PV as PP ? 

here a website that shows another pic of PP

http://www.exotic-animals.org/pajki/opis_vrst/nove_vrste_15/Pamphobeteus_petersi/index01.htm


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 25, 2010)

Correct, Pamphobeteus petersi and Pamphobeteus vespertinus look similar except Pamphobeteus petersi lucking red horn on the carapace and also red setae on chelicerae and around carapace (that look like a skirt)
I would go with Mr R.West oppose to many other sources
Anastasia


----------

